# why does my desktop get 100 mbps and my wireless only get 54 mbps?



## shyguy9786

why does my desktop get 100 mbps and my wireless only get 54 mbps? My desktop is hooked up to my cable modem and my laptop is connected through my wireless netgear router WGR 614v5. Do I need a different router? Also sometimes my connection gets disconnected, how can i fix that?


----------



## sshaggy

shyguy9786 said:


> why does my desktop get 100 mbps and my wireless only get 54 mbps? My desktop is hooked up to my cable modem and my laptop is connected through my wireless netgear router WGR 614v5. Do I need a different router? Also sometimes my connection gets disconnected, how can i fix that?



Well they are not actual speed that u are getting. 100 mbps is the maximum LAN speed and 54 mbps is the maximum wireless speed. That is what is shown by windows when u move ur mouse to network icon. Actual speed is very much less.

Check out ur actual speed here.

Although u will get a slightly less speed with wireless as compared to cable.


----------



## The Qban

One thing you need to realize is that there are different kinds of network speeds.  Alot of users misinterpret this and think something that really isnt true.  Its like the people who go to Best buy and buy the 54 Mbps routers and think thats how fast there computer will browse the internet.  Think of the 100Mbs your comp has and the 54Mbps your router has as File speed so to speak.  And whatever you cable modems speed is at internet speed.

Your file speed is the fastest possible that files can be transfered through your network.  Whether its from your computer to your switch or from computer to computer thruogh a switch.  You will only be able to be as fast as your slowest asset.  Meaning, if you have a 10/100/1000 mbs switch and a server has 1000mbps card but your comp only has 100, you will not be able to transfer info between your comp and the server faster then 100mbps.

Your internet speed is as fast as your isp provides you, from dial up 56k of the past to todays cable modems or the fios (fiber optic)  this can range from location, provider, cabling medium etc.  

In summary, your computers internet is not as fast as what it always says. ANd the internets speed has nothing to do with what your network card speed is.


----------



## gamerman4

100Mbps is the max bit rate of a normal wired connection (there are also gigabit connections which is 1000Mbps).
54Mbps is the max bit rate of Wireless G (and A but thats older)
Wireless connection is either A, B, or G (there is also "N" but I don't think it is finalized yet)
A and B are older types, anything made in the last couple years will be compatible with wireless G.

When you computer connects to a network it will tell you the max speed at which you are connecting, on a wired connection this is pretty much always 100Mbps because its a wired connection and not susceptible to interference.
Wireless speed depends on your connection quality. If the router is in your house, you will have no interference and the Wireless G bit rate will be 54Mbps.
If you were to go outside and across the street, your signal strength will drop and you will see that the speed will go down as well.

The connection speed is not an indicator of your internet speed, it is your network speed. This is the speed that your own computers will be able to transfer data between eachother. If you were to copy a file from your desktop to your laptop through the network, it will be limited to a max of 54Mbps because the max speed of your wireless connection is 54Mbps. Note this is a theoretical maximum speed, you will be more likely to reach around 36Mbps or maybe 48Mbps in an actual test.


----------

